# Studding backhoe tires



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Technically it is NOT a backhoe, but it is a Ford 260c loader tractor(10,000lb tractor with 4wd, Loaded tires and 1400lb 3pt hitch weight box) I also have taken off the traditional R4 tires and gone to BKT Sure-tracks in the front and 461s in the rear

Is it worth it?
Does it make that much of a difference?
How bad does it tear up pavement when you spin?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Would assume they leave marks similar to a studded truck tire spinning, but wider. 

Why not just use chains?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

VERY minimal marks from a 3000lb car spinning. Adding 7000lbs to the mix worries me

There is no room for chains with the cab fenders


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sipe or cut grooves in the tires .


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

But it’s not 10,000 lbs over just one tire, so the weight is spread out.

I don’t think it’s anything to worry about. 

If you do see marks in the pavement, just backdrag over them with the loader bucket tilted down (ha ha).


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, it is MY driveway


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Sipe or cut grooves in the tires .


This will greatly improve traction.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I do have a tire groover and siper


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

I studded the rear tires on my Mahindra 5035, which is a decent size tractor (about the size of a Ford Explorer). I used studs from www.GripStuds.com, part number 1910T. The traction is great! It does put some good scratches in the asphalt when I spin but I very rarely spin the tires. It is very fast and easy to install. I have 17.5 x 28 rear tires and used about 150 studs per tire.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you notice a REALY big difference or was it just a difference?
You mahindra is about 5800lb while my tractor is over 11,000


----------

